# Masque of the Red Death AOL game



## The LMS (Jul 2, 2004)

I am running a AOL chat based game set in 1800's era earth not long after the civil war.   
     The current players just finished dealing with a vampire who had started a small epidemic in the poverty stricken areas of London.

The setting should feel familier to to ravenloft players as it's going with a mystery/horror theme.

The ruleset is 3.x using rules from an on-line sourcebook.   No exp with these rules is needed nor really expected.

Game is schedualed for fridays, though the exact time has not yet been determined.   For more info conact me on aim or reply to this thread.

Aim = Daneel Mathews


----------



## The LMS (Jul 7, 2004)

Currently the Pc's are en-route to America following a mysterious benefactor that has given them tickets and money.

Adventure awaits seeing as they are now in a land just recently bathed in the bloodiest war of it's day.

Pc's include a British detective
A corrupt politician
a mysterious gypsy girl


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jul 7, 2004)

Sounds interesting, I'd like to try it out. I'm not sure if I can get a character together by this Friday or not, though. What sort of rules are you using for chargen? And can you post a link to the online Masque manual you mentioned?


----------



## The LMS (Jul 8, 2004)

http://www.livingdeath.org/files/NewMotRD2.pdf
is the manual.   Though I'm being more lenient with the alignment stuff and the rules have been laxed somewhat keeping with my own particuler style of dm'ing.

Starting chars are 3rd lvl.

The time for session is set at 3 pm EST, but that is subject to change after the 1st session.

4d6 7 times drop lowest die and stat, though you'll actually need to contact me to do any rolling.

The great thing about avg people taking on supernatural threats type campaigns is that there is a large number of average people running around that could easily be PC's who havn't shown up to session yet


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jul 8, 2004)

Got the book, I'll look it over tomorrow. I can't play Friday, but I might be able to drop by and at least do the dice rolls, get the character started. How late do you guys usually play? 6  pm EST would be the about the latest I could play.

Is there a definite starting point for the character, or are we on a ship or something similar? Are there any limits on background or nationality? I'd probably do an American, since that's where the group is (or will be), but I'm not set on anything. Also, what year is it?


----------



## The LMS (Jul 9, 2004)

Not sure how late we ussualy play as today is the 1st session in a while with several new people.

The players will be either on a ship or recently got off one which is en-route to New York.

The date is early 1870's..don't want to get more specific then that since we don't want to get bogged down in memorizing dates and such.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jul 9, 2004)

That's cool. Mostly I was asking about the date because the online document assumed 1890s, but your reference to the war made me think the time would be earlier than that.

I'll try to catch you on AIM today for setup and dice and such.


----------

